# Complaint against a TL



## Dream Baby (Dec 24, 2020)

I had some health problems in March (Non-Covid) that limits my ability to move heavy things.

About a month ago a TL made light of my condition but I shrugged it off. I don't directly report to that TL usually.

However last weekend he made ANOTHER similar comment. I was livid. I complained to the ETL and to HR that day. 

I asked HR yesterday whether they brought this up to the TL and *they said Yes.*

I then asked what the result of this conversation. I was told that she couldn't discuss this further.

That gave me the impression that they are ignoring it.

I think my next step would be to tell the Store Director.

Thoughts?


----------



## NKG (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes but documents the incidents. I wouldn't go around your HR and SD unless you have spoken with them 1st. Keep in mind, they have to get a 2 sides of the story. All the can do is say this is the complaint we received and this is our recommendation to avoid it happening.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2020)

HR isn't going to discuss how they're handling it with you, only that they're in the process.
If said TL continues their behavior, document & continue to report it to HR.
If nothing changes after so many attempts, you could contact your HRBP.
As Hardlinesmaster always says: "Document, document, document."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks @redeye58


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m sorry this happened to you, everyone deserves to work in a hassle free environment.

Please be patient, everything has a process/procedure and these things take time.
Most situations involve  ‘Seek to Understand’ discussions.
HR must gather ALL facts- your story, his story, any witness statements.....and then take steps are needed to correct.

Talking to the SD should not be necessary:
1. They should already have been told by HR so that they are informed about all issues in the building.
2. It is an HR job to handle
3. SD should not take a side
4. After telling HR you really should stop talking about it cause it will only reflect poorly on you for bringing it up yet again.
Also, refrain from repeating the story to other tm’s as the investigation is being conducted.

A good HR will NOT ignore a complaint - they will get to the bottom of it.  Don’t expect the TL to be fired.  They will be reprimanded, warned and watched for repeat poor behavior - most infractions take more than one instance - after a warning you are expected to improve, not do it again.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 24, 2020)

They will not discuss the discipline, if any, of anither employee with you.  Do not expect to receive that information.

If the TL harasses you further based on your protected status, that would be the time to escalate to the Store Director.  At that point you know that the TL was either not disciplined or doesn't care about the discipline.  Document all conversations with the date, time, and what was said.  

If the SD does not cause the harassment to stop, your next call would be to the hotline or your state's EEOC.  Remember that your goal is not to get the TL fired but to stop the harassment.  If the harassment stops, the situation is considered "resolved."


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2020)

That sucks and I'm sorry your TL is such an ass. I hope the convo HR had with the TL stops the comments.

If not, you'll need to decide if it's a hill you want to die on. You shouldn't have to, as it's not your fault and your TL is an ass, but it might not be worth your time or potential fallout to pursue it.


----------



## james0707 (Dec 25, 2020)

Target will never tell you what actions they took against another team member.  The only way to find out is by suing Target and getting the documents via discovery.

Avoid the TL.  Don't say hello.  Don't ask him any questions.  You said you do not report to that TL usually.  Don't speak to him.  If you are forced to interact with him, give one-word or minimal word answers.

Also, document any interactions/complaints.  Type something up with a time stamp.  Write something up and take a picture with a time stamp.  Your cell phone's time stamp is perfect.  Having a time stamped document provides proof that can't be attacked for being made up later on.  It also allows your memory to be fresh rather than trying to remember all the details months later.

If the TL makes another comment, immediately request a meeting with HR and the store director at the same time.  In the 3-way meeting, explain what occurred the first time (you let it go), the second time (reported to ETL and HR), and not the third time.  Tell them it either stops immediately or you will be going above their heads as well as consulting with an attorney.

Personally, if after I went to HR the TL made another comment, I would immediately (on the sales floor in front of the TL) make an announcement on my walkie saying the TL has made another harassing comment about my medical condition.  Nothing will get results faster than announcing to every Target employee with a walkie along with every customer within earshot of a walkie.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 29, 2020)

This particular TL has been avoiding me so I am ignoring him as much as I can.

Then again I am sure he will do it again because he is the least experienced TL by far. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2020)

If he's been avoiding you, he most likely was talked to by HR, so there's that. 

If he's young and/or inexperienced it could be that he legit doesn't realize that making light of someone's health conditions, even if it doesn't seem to you like a big deal, is a dick move and not something you do, well, ever, but particularly in the workplace. The fact that he's avoiding you makes me think this could be the case, because he's embarrassed about the whole thing and not mature enough to know that he should apologize and move on. If he were going to double down on being an asshole I think he'd be finding other ways to harass you, so with any luck he's just young and dumb and needs to grow up some.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 29, 2020)

The fact that he is ignoring you is a good sign that leadership is not ignoring you. He may have been told not to speak to you. If he does, continue to document. Good luck!


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds like this one has been covered.
Gonna shut it down.


----------

